# Encarda for iPhone



## David Pence (Jan 30, 2011)

Now, I know a lot of people here use the Encyclopaedia of Arda site ... The people there have given me three promotional codes to offer TTF members for their new Encarda iPhone app.

So, the first three members (that could use this app) to PM me, will get these codes.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 31, 2011)

Just looked in the App store. It normally costs $6.99 so this is a great deal for those who use EoA.
I never use it, otherwise I'd jump on the chance for a code.


----------



## Myster_Thor (Feb 7, 2011)

Was just going to buy this - would love a coupon if they are still available!!


----------



## Myster_Thor (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello! Anybody home? No reply on this thread or from message . . . :*confused: Bye Bye!


----------

